# [Arranque] Udev no monta algunas particiones( Abierto)

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Pues vuelvo a la carga con más dudas, cómo no  :Razz: . Veréis, tengo configurado mi sistema de forma que algunas particiones estén en un disco duro externo, entre ellas, mi /home/usuario, /usr/portage/,  /usr/portage/distfiles y /usr/local/portage.

Al arrancar, en el proceso de montaje de unidades locales (localmount) me dice que hay un fallo al montar dichas particiones. En /etc/udev/rules.d/01-custom-rules tengo puesta una entrada para el disco duro externo donde tengo las particiones, para que en vez de ser /dev/sdb? se monte en /dev/Toshiba?. Esto no debería de afectar a las particiones, ya que cuando udev detectara /dev/sdb debería ejecutar la regla y renombrarla a /dev/Toshiba....

Mi pregunta es, ¿hay alguna manera de solucionar esto? De momento, tengo una entrada en el script de inicio local, que es el último en ejecutarse para que me haga un mount -a, pero no lo veo muy elegante....

¡Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

Yo lo haría con entradas UUID desde /etc/fstab de la siguiente manera:

localizar el uuid de la partición a montar listado el contenido de /dev/disk/by-uuid/

```
0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 ago 16 08:48 22a0f35f-8140-4742-b04c-cfcf5593f962 -> ../../sda6
```

Añadir una entrada a fstab, importante que sea posterior a la linea que monta la partición raiz, de la siguiente manera:

```
/dev/disk/by-uuid/22a0f35f-8140-4742-b04c-cfcf5593f962              /home    ext4            noatime         0 2
```

----------

## Popolous

Muchas gracias por la sugerencia Coghan, voy a probar y os cuento.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He probado lo que me dices Coghan y no ha resultado   :Crying or Very sad: . El problema viene (creo) de que udev todavía no ha escaneado todos los dispositivos USB y ha aplicado las reglas correspondientes cuando el servicio localmount.

Me gustaría adjuntaros un log del inicio...¿Hay alguna manera de hacerlo? He intentado poner BOOTLOG="yes" en /etc/conf.d/rc pero no sé dónde guarda luego el log.

Con dmesg tampoco consigo lo que busco: el proceso de arranque al levantar los servicios. Y quisiera saber si "retrasando" el servicio en el que falla el montaje se solucionaría o si hay fallos colaterales (imagino que habría que ver de qué servicios depende y cuáles dependen de él)

¡Saludos!

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola Popolous:

Por si tienes razón en lo del "retraso" y quizá suene la flauta, prueba a intercalar la orden rootdelay=10 en la linea del kernel de tu grub, justo detrás de root=/dev/sdxx

Me explico, hace tiempo instalé gentoo en un disco USB externo y creo recordar que tuve un problema similar al tuyo. No me acuerdo de como ni de que manera llegué a la conclusión que debido a la relativa lentitud de la conexión USB intentaba montar el sistema de ficheros antes de haber cargado el driver del USB, o viceversa. Lo que hacía la mencionada instrucción era demorar la carga 10 segundos, le daba tiempo a cargar el modulo correspondiente y finalizaba todo el proceso de inicio.

Saludos.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Voy a probar tu solución lluisparcet. El problema lo has explicado mucho mejor que yo: creo que hasta que carga el USB tarda un rato y hay que poner alguna opción. No conocía lo del rootdelay.

Me imaginé que los tiros andaban por ahí ya que cuando tenía que comprobar el fsck los sistemas de archivos, montaba bien todo lo del USB. 

Gracias.

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> title gentoo-ext
> 
> root (hd2,4)
> 
> kernel (hd2,4)/kernel-2.6.20 rootdelay=10 root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 

Lo malo de usar esa directiva es que va muy bien en grub (lo de arriba es como llamo a un gentoo instalado en un disco externo usb) lo que no se es si existe algo parecido para fstab que es donde a popolous le interesa (creo que ese tipo de opciones están en el cuarto campo de /etc/fstab pero no creo que interese insertar una pausa para montar un disco cuando en realidad lo que interesa es que se monte cuanto antes).

----------

## papu

a mi me ha pasado esto es un fallo lamentable, tenia el gentoo y tras una actualizacion puntual, el puto udev me ha borrado todas las particiiones del /dev y en el inicio no encuentraba nada, no tenia explicación a tal desastre pero tras una instalación en limpio ha pasado lo mismo, ¡tremendo!

he reinstalado de 0 y tras meter otra vez, todo funcionaba correcto pero tras meter  el dichoso udev me ha pasado igual, esto es lamentable

creo que tardade bastante tiempo en volver a meter el gentoo, este fallo es grandisimo y me ha jodido bastante, es incomprensible un fallo

de tal magnitud estoy bastante cabreado  :Smile: 

creo pondre una debian porque lo que esto que me ha pasado no tiene parangón  :Very Happy: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

nada error

----------

## esteban_conde

 *papu wrote:*   

> he reinstalado de 0 y tras meter otra vez, todo funcionaba correcto pero tras meter el dichoso udev me ha pasado igual, esto es lamentable 

 

Seria interesante que nos digeras si has modificado algun archivo de configuración como /etc/fstab o lo has sustituido en alguna actualización sin darte cuenta.

----------

## papu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   he reinstalado de 0 y tras meter otra vez, todo funcionaba correcto pero tras meter el dichoso udev me ha pasado igual, esto es lamentable  
> 
> Seria interesante que nos digeras si has modificado algun archivo de configuración como /etc/fstab o lo has sustituido en alguna actualización sin darte cuenta.

 

no toque absolutamente nada solo actualize como rutina, en fin he puesto el funtoo y parece que funciona, a ver si actualizan ya el guion de inicio por defecto a openrc caramba.

dejare funtoo a ver que pasa pero no es normal lo que me paso teniendo el gentoo perfectamente instalado de la noche a la mañana.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La única vez que me ocurrió eso mismo, siempre supuse que fué por estar usando Funtoo  :Very Happy:  (Ahora tengo mis serias dudas).

Tus instalaciones anteriores las habías hecho desde un stage oficial de Gentoo?

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La única vez que me ocurrió eso mismo, siempre supuse que fué por estar usando Funtoo  (Ahora tengo mis serias dudas).
> 
> Tus instalaciones anteriores las habías hecho desde un stage oficial de Gentoo?
> 
> Salud!

 

si era stage oficia, bueno me refiero que uso paquetes inestables pero eso lo he usado siempre , esto no tiene nombre, he puesto funtoo y ahora no se que coño pasa que no detecta la red ha desaperico de repente el eth0 jaja, pero con el lspci detecta la realtek , me voy a volver lelo, mañana doy mas datos de esto de la red que es curioso.

menos mal que le ha pasado a otra persona crei que era gafe,  ¿tiene alguna logica esto? o la verdad esta ahi afuera?

vaya tela.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ojalá tuviera algo de lógica  :Very Happy: 

Yo también tuve que reinstalar y fué la primera y úlltima vez que usé Funtoo.

Acerca de la red, revisa que nombre le da udev a la interface editando el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Si udev no detecta la interface de red te debe estar faltando el driver en el kernel.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ojalá tuviera algo de lógica 
> 
> Yo también tuve que reinstalar y fué la primera y úlltima vez que usé Funtoo.
> 
> Acerca de la red, revisa que nombre le da udev a la interface editando el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Si udev no detecta la interface de red te debe estar faltando el driver en el kernel.
> ...

 

mirare esto, pero jamas me habia pasado, me huele a la misma mierda del pto udev de los cojones, porque de repente iba bien y luego ya no , y entrando desde el minimal la red funciona pero al montar y hacer chroot en mi instalacion desaparece, lo que me falte driver? pero entonces porque primero si funcionaba y luego no? esto me ha quemado un poco como lo de la red siga tocandome los huevos paso de gentoo por mucho tiempo eso si lo vuelvo a meter algun día.

Como puede no estar cargado en kernel si en el lspci se lista perfectamente?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

si usabas inestable ya tienes la respuesta; si eso te pasó usando la versión estable de gentoo abre un bug.

Sobre todo con la versión 145 de udev hay mas de un problema serio, sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por bugzilla.

 *Quote:*   

> Como puede no estar cargado en kernel si en el lspci se lista perfectamente? 

 

que tiene que ver una cosa con otra ?

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si usabas inestable ya tienes la respuesta; si eso te pasó usando la versión estable de gentoo abre un bug.
> 
> Sobre todo con la versión 145 de udev hay mas de un problema serio, sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por bugzilla.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Como puede no estar cargado en kernel si en el lspci se lista perfectamente?  
> ...

 

pues vaya problemón estube 3 años y medio usando gentoo sin problema alguno con inestables, pues vaya tu 

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)
> 
> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)
> ...

 

hay alguna manera de mirar en algun log cuando carga al inicio de sesion las opciones del kernel para ver si veo algo extraño.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pues vaya problemón estube 3 años y medio usando gentoo sin problema alguno con inestables, pues vaya tu 

 

yo llevo usando inestable desde hace mucho tiempo tb., pero lo llaman inestable por algo, no es por capricho. 

Si usas inestable en gentoo y no sigues de cerca los cambios que hay en algunos paquetes tarde o temprano algo se romperá, es asi de fácil.

 *Quote:*   

> hay alguna manera de mirar en algún log cuando carga al inicio de sesion las opciones del kernel para ver si veo algo extraño. 

 

te refieres a lo que hace el kernel en la carga ? depende del logger que uses y como lo tengas configurao pero mira si tienes /var/log/messages o /var/log/syslog p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## Popolous

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   title gentoo-ext
> 
> root (hd2,4)
> 
> kernel (hd2,4)/kernel-2.6.20 rootdelay=10 root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 

Exacto Esteban: no funciona, simplemente retrasa el arranque 10 segundos, pero eso no le da 10 segundos a los dispositivos USB para ser reconocidos y las reglas udev cargadas convenientemente... Estoy tratando de sacar un log del proceso de arranque, a ver si lo pego aquí y así tenéis una idea más clara de qué es lo que busco...

Quizás sería cuestión de retrasar el proceso localmount, pero habrá procesos que dependan de él y quizás no sea la solución más eficiente...Si se pudiese pedir que espere a que los dispositivos USB estén todos "reconocidos"....aunque se me antoja harto difícil....

¡Saludos!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Añadir una entrada a fstab, importante que sea posterior a la linea que monta la partición raiz, de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk/by-uuid/22a0f35f-8140-4742-b04c-cfcf5593f962              /home    ext4            noatime         0 2
> ```
> ...

 

Coghan, no compliques más las cosas... fstab acepta UUID directamente:

```
UUID=22a0f35f-8140-4742-b04c-cfcf5593f962              /home    ext4            noatime         0 2
```

Publicar tu UUID puede ocasionarte muy serios problemas, dime cuando te conectas para que pueda montar tu /home en mi casa   :Very Happy: 

 *papu wrote:*   

> menos mal que le ha pasado a otra persona crei que era gafe, ¿tiene alguna logica esto? o la verdad esta ahi afuera? 

 

Está ahí dentro, en /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" y asunto arreglado. A veces los enfados no nos permiten pensar con la lógica apropiada.

Popolous este yes también resolverá tu problema seguramente.

----------

## Coghan

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Coghan, no compliques más las cosas... fstab acepta UUID directamente:
> 
> ```
> UUID=22a0f35f-8140-4742-b04c-cfcf5593f962              /home    ext4            noatime         0 2
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por el apunte, simplificar siempre es bueno, tomo nota.

 *Quote:*   

> Publicar tu UUID puede ocasionarte muy serios problemas, dime cuando te conectas para que pueda montar tu /home en mi casa   

 

Evidentemente no es un dato real, de todas formas dudo mucho que con este dato puedas hacer nada.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Publicar tu UUID puede ocasionarte muy serios problemas, dime cuando te conectas para que pueda montar tu /home en mi casa

 

esto es una coña, no ?

 *Quote:*   

> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" y asunto arreglado. A veces los enfados no nos permiten pensar con la lógica apropiada

 

puede ser, siempre y cuando lo haga con un sistema que tenga los nodos creados correctamente. Además, si usas un /dev estático entiendo que no tiene sentido usar udev y habría que desactivarlo.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pues vaya problemón estube 3 años y medio usando gentoo sin problema alguno con inestables, pues vaya tu  
> 
> yo llevo usando inestable desde hace mucho tiempo tb., pero lo llaman inestable por algo, no es por capricho. 
> 
> Si usas inestable en gentoo y no sigues de cerca los cambios que hay en algunos paquetes tarde o temprano algo se romperá, es asi de fácil.
> ...

 

si al kernel cuando carga, si tengo log bien configurado voy a mirar

pero segun he puesto esto me detecta la red en el kernel  no? pues uso el mismo .config anterior que si iba.

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:06:44:11", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:06:43:f1", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0" 
```

y aqui el grep del /var/log/messages 

```
Aug 20 17:33:35 egt [    0.423512] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:33:36 egt [   12.967560] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 17:37:46 egt [    0.422574] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:37:46 egt [    7.799342] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 17:49:10 egt [    0.420567] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:49:11 egt [    9.121636] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 17:54:41 egt [    0.419516] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:54:41 egt [    7.951141] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 17:58:12 egt [    0.423479] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:58:12 egt [    8.622488] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 18:06:02 egt [    0.422559] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:06:02 egt [    8.259385] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 18:25:27 egt [    0.420519] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:25:27 egt [    8.028931] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 18:27:07 egt [    0.424496] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:27:07 egt [    7.920058] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 18:32:19 egt [    0.419514] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:32:19 egt [    7.838478] r8169: eth1: link down

Aug 20 18:33:44 egt [    0.424450] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:47:11 egt [    0.420534] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 18:53:24 egt [    0.423559] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 19:22:10 egt [    0.420535] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 19:36:10 egt [    0.426569] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 21 10:16:28 egt [    0.420460] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 21 10:33:48 egt [    0.425777] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 21 10:52:26 egt [    0.413707] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 21 17:32:09 egt [    0.426530] eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000040000, 00:1d:7d:06:44:11, XID 38000000 IRQ 31

Aug 20 17:33:35 egt [    0.421393] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 17:33:36 egt [   12.966944] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:33:36 egt [   12.966948] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:37:46 egt [    0.420461] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 17:37:46 egt [    7.798610] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:37:46 egt [    7.798616] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:49:10 egt [    0.418441] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 17:49:11 egt [    9.121019] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:49:11 egt [    9.121026] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:54:41 egt [    0.417387] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 17:54:41 egt [    7.950527] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:54:41 egt [    7.950532] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:58:12 egt [    0.421365] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 17:58:12 egt [    8.621881] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 17:58:12 egt [    8.621888] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:06:02 egt [    0.420442] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:06:02 egt [    8.258772] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:06:02 egt [    8.258779] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:25:27 egt [    0.418403] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:25:27 egt [    8.028331] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:25:27 egt [    8.028335] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:27:07 egt [    0.422361] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:27:07 egt [    7.919459] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:27:07 egt [    7.919465] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:32:19 egt [    0.417393] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:32:19 egt [    7.837861] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:32:19 egt [    7.837868] r8169: eth0: link up

Aug 20 18:33:44 egt [    0.422334] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:47:11 egt [    0.418415] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 18:53:24 egt [    0.421439] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 19:22:10 egt [    0.418425] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 20 19:25:54 egt /etc/init.d/net.eth0[3255]: WARNING: net.eth0 has already been started

Aug 20 19:36:10 egt [    0.424444] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 21 10:16:28 egt [    0.418346] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 21 10:33:48 egt [    0.423665] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 21 10:52:26 egt [    0.411597] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

Aug 21 17:32:09 egt [    0.424419] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000003c000, 00:1d:7d:06:43:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 30

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Evidentemente no es un dato real, de todas formas dudo mucho que con este dato puedas hacer nada.  

 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> esto es una coña, no ?

 

Hasta donde yo sé, se podría montar como nfs sólo con el UUID, aunque jamás lo he intentado, podemos hacer pruebas...   :Wink: 

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Pues he probado con la opción rootdelay y no ha habido suerte   :Crying or Very sad: . Retrasa el inicio del sistema, pero yo más bien lo que voy buscando es que antes de que locamount quiera ejecutarse, ya se hayan reconocido y ejecutado todas las reglas de udev, con lo que me pueda montar todas las particiones residentes en dispositivos USB sin problemas.

En cuanto a poner la opción en fstab, he estado mirando en su página man y en la de mount por si venía alguna opción para añadir en este archivo el retraso, pero no he visto nada.

Tampoco puedo poner de momento un log del arranque, estoy a ver de qué manera lo puedo conseguir (tengo la opción RC_BOOTLOG=yes en el archivo /etc/conf.d/rc). He pensado asimismo en añadir la opción need udev al archivo /etc/init.d/localmount a ver si así fuerzo la espera...

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *popolous wrote:*   

> (tengo la opción RC_BOOTLOG=yes en el archivo /etc/conf.d/rc)

 

Pues intenta hacer lo que sugiere gringo, arranca como puedas monta las particiones que no se hayan montado y que tengas en fstab luego apaga (mejor que reiniciar) e intenta de nuevo.

¡Suerte!

----------

## Popolous

Esteban, no entiendo muy bien tu post. ¿Para qué apago y luego inicio de nuevo? ¿Para ver los logs?

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Cita:
> 
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" y asunto arreglado. A veces los enfados no nos permiten pensar con la lógica apropiada
> 
> puede ser, siempre y cuando lo haga con un sistema que tenga los nodos creados correctamente. Además, si usas un /dev estático entiendo que no tiene sentido usar udev y habría que desactivarlo. 
> ...

 

Posiblemente haya confundido lo que has puesto a "yes" en el archiov rc (Perdona ahora veo mi metedura de pata) creia haber leido RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" en todo caso te sugiero que leas ese archivo y te leas el comentario que se hace respecto a guardar la informacion de /dev en un tarball al apagar y luego restiruir /dev en el arranque a partir de esa información tal como sugiere el_increible_huld

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   Evidentemente no es un dato real, de todas formas dudo mucho que con este dato puedas hacer nada.   
> 
>  *gringo wrote:*   esto es una coña, no ? 
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, se podría montar como nfs sólo con el UUID, aunque jamás lo he intentado, podemos hacer pruebas...  

 

Nadie puede acceder remotamente a tu equipo si no hay un servidor escuchando las peticiones Y tienes permiso para acceder. En qué consista ese permiso va a depender de varias cosas, pero como mínimo necesitas que el firewall esté abierto en el puerto pertinente y que el daemonio correspondiente acepte peticiones desde tu IP. Normalmente suele haber también una llave o clave en todo servicio que te de acceso shell, como es el caso.

Si tienes NFS abierto y aceptas todas las peticiones desde el exterior, el menor de los problemas es la identidad de los discos, a no ser que haya alguna vulnerabilidad de la que no estoy enterado. En cualquier caso, no hay razón alguna que justifique el uso de nfs remotamente, es simplemente demasiado inseguro. Así que basta con no abrir ese puerto en tu firewall, y punto. Así es simplemente imposible entrar, porque el firewall corta antes de que el servidor de nfs entre en escena, a nivel de kernel.

Popolous, en cuanto al hilo, no lo he seguido completo, pero si el problema es de sincronización, puedes probar a montar la unidad desde tus reglas udev directamente. Ejemplo:

```
ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/mkdir -p /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chmod 0775 /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chown root:usb /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext2", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext2 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext3", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext3 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="vfat", RUN+="/bin/mount -t vfat -o rw,noauto,flush,quiet,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group,umask=000 /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="remove", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/umount -l /mnt/conceptronic%n"

ACTION=="remove", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/rmdir /mnt/conceptronic%n"
```

Hay más de lo que necesitas, pero por si acaso  :Wink:  Si necesitas explicación tan solo pregunta.

Postdata: si la unidad está conectada permanentemente no hay problema, pero si la desenchufas en caliente no uses el umount -l, a no ser que no valores tus datos. Mejor desmonta a mano, o al menos asegúrate de hacer un "sync" antes de desenchufar.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

La verdad es que no se si debería decir yo algo, que no tengo npi de esto pero por lo que he podido leer del problema es que tiene problemas con el montage de particiones y le sugerís que use las uuid de las narices estas porque sino dependiendo de que discos estén puede tener problemas, ¿no?

La verdad es que cuando Ubuntu8 comenzó a montar las particiones con el dichoso uuid me pille un cabreo de narices porque justo cuando entiendo lo del fstba el sda1...hda1...etc llegan los de ubuntu (que me imagino que no fueron los de ubuntu) y lo cambian... ahora que creo que empiezo a entender lo de las uuid no me parece mala idea la verdad... por lo que tengo entendido lo que haces con esto es dirigirte a la uuid del la partición que es única con independencia que sea el sda, sdb o hda etc...

he visto que estais hablando de configurar el fstab con uuid... ok pero ¿no tendréis que poner la uuid tambien en el menu de arranque de grub? el jodido ubuntu pone esto:

title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-24-generic (on /dev/sda1 = sdc1 = (hd1,0))

root		(hd1,0)

kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-24-generic root=UUID=ecXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXaa ro quiet 

#kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-24-generic root=UUID=ecXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXaa ro quiet splash

initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-24-generic

quiet

para que siempre monte el root en la misma uuid (siempre mismo hd)

Si no, se puede volver loco como en mi caso, que dependiendo del kernel que use (como haya compilado el kernel) me asigna un sda o sdc al disco duro donde tengo el sistema operativo (

Por cierto, tenia pensado cambiar las sda por las uuid... ¿como se ve las uuid de las particiones? por lo que he podido ver en /dev/...../uuid/ aparecen pero también habia una instrucción, ¿no?

Un saludo a todos

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

i92guboj, la verdad es que no acabo de entender muy bien lo que me has puesto de udev. Te cuento lo que creo que hacen esas líneas y si en algo me equivoco, please corrígeme:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/mkdir -p /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> 

 

Esta línea (en /etc/udev/rules.d/01-custom.rules al final del archivo me imagino) le dice que cuando se añada el dispositivo con nombre conceptronic[1-9] (donde los números entre corchetes son los números de 1 a 9) se ejecute el comando de crear los directorios /mnt/conceptronic[1-9].

Esta línea en mi caso no la necesito puesto que los directorios que quiero montar en mi caso /home/mi_usuario, /home/mi_usuario/Documentos, /usr/portage y /usr/portage/distfiles existen ya y están creados en las unidades pertinentes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chmod 0775 /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chown root:usb /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Estas dos líneas lo que hacen es añadir los permisos necesarios de lectura, escritura y ejecución y de usuario:grupo a los directorios anteriormente creados.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext2", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext2 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext3", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext3 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Estas líneas son las que tengo menos claras, aunque creo que lo que hacen es obtener los números de identificaciónd de volumen de cada partición y en función del tipo de dicha partición, ejecutar una secuencia u otra de montado.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACTION=="remove", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/umount -l /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> ACTION=="remove", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/rmdir /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Supongo que son los comandos cuando se hayan de desmontar los volúmenes.

Otra cosa, y aunque suene a pregunta de HOYGAN total....¿dónde se aprende todo esto sobre las directivas de udev? En la página man del mismo no he visto tanta profundidad, aunque supongo que hay que saber algo de bash también...

Voy a probar algunos comandos porque en mi caso no me interesa montar todas las particiones, con lo que en RESULT tendré que poner alguna cosa distinta.

Gracias por la orientación, voy a probar cosas y pego aquí lo que vaya saliendo.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Pues la primera en la frente, quería ver qué salidas daba el comando /lib/udev/vol_id para adaptarlo a mi caso particular, pero no lo tengo en mi sistema   :Sad: 

Esta es la salida de lo que tengo en /lib/udev:

```

ata_id                        move_tmp_persistent_rules.sh

bluetooth_serial              net.sh

bluetooth.sh                  nm-modem-probe

cdrom_id                      path_id

check-mtp-device              rules.d/

check-ptp-camera              scsi_id

collect                       shell-compat-addon.sh

create_floppy_devices         shell-compat-KV.sh

devices/                      state/

edd_id                        usb_id

firmware.sh                   v4l_id

fstab_import                  write_cd_rules

hal_unmount                   write_net_rules

kpartx_id                     write_root_link_rule

```

He probado con otros comandos como scsi_id o usb_id (antes ejecutando su ayuda con la opción -h) pero no he conseguido nada...He buscado con slocate vol_id pero no lo encuentro...¿Viene en algún paquete en especial o es parte de udev?

¡Saludos!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, tenia pensado cambiar las sda por las uuid... ¿como se ve las uuid de las particiones? por lo que he podido ver en /dev/...../uuid/ aparecen pero también habia una instrucción, ¿no?

 

```
tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep UUID
```

Es la única que conozco.

Muchas gracias por tus palabras i92guboj, son muy tranquilizadoras.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Buscando me he encontrado con el paquete dev-libs/libvolume_id que no sé si contendrá el ejecutable vol_id. No sé si al tener yo el sistema compilado para 64 bits (también con soporte para 32 bits en las librerías que así lo requieren) podré instalarlo, ya que aparece como Masked y el keyword es ~x86-fsbd según Gentoo-Portage

¡Saludos!

----------

## will198

Hola:

con respecto a los de usar el UUID aquí explican como hacerlo... auque yo no consigo ponerlo en el menu.list de grub

http://dalealteclado.com/2007/11/uso-de-uuid-en-etcfstab-y-en-grub.html

Tamién ponen otra forma de saber el UUID  :Smile: 

Un saludo a todos

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas Popolous, 

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/mkdir -p /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Correcto.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chmod 0775 /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/chown root:usb /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Sip, si lo tienes fijo tampoco necesitas hacer esto cada vez.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext2", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext2 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> 
> ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="ext3", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext3 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"
> ...

 

Exacto, pero tú no necesitas tanta sofisticación, si el fs va a ser siempre el mismo el chequeo de tipo no tiene sentido. Por tanto si siquiera necesitas vol_id ni nada similar. Algo sencillo como esto debería funcionar:

```

ACTION=="add", NAME=="conceptronic[1-9]", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext2 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/conceptronic%n /mnt/conceptronic%n"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Otra cosa, y aunque suene a pregunta de HOYGAN total....¿dónde se aprende todo esto sobre las directivas de udev? En la página man del mismo no he visto tanta profundidad, aunque supongo que hay que saber algo de bash también...
> 
> 

 

Casi todo lo puedes ver aquí: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

Ésto se ejecuta en el momento de cargar udev, durante init, así que si no necesitas dichas unidades antes, puede ser una forma de solucionar tu problema. No se si la más eficiente, pero ahí queda :p

----------

## Popolous

Muchísimas gracias, voy a probarlo y os cuento.

¡Saludos!

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   si usabas inestable ya tienes la respuesta; si eso te pasó usando la versión estable de gentoo abre un bug.
> 
> Sobre todo con la versión 145 de udev hay mas de un problema serio, sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por bugzilla.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Como puede no estar cargado en kernel si en el lspci se lista perfectamente?  
> ...

 

sabéis algo de mi caso? esto es una mierda no puedo hacer nada y no se porque diablos no va la red grrr

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Papu, abre un nuevo hilo, esto se ha vuelto confuso de leer.

Que pasa si tratas de levantar la interface a mano?

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

Existen los enlaces simbólicos en /etc/init.d?

```
~ # ls -la /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jul 28 21:25 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jul 28 21:25 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15179 Aug 10 00:00 /etc/init.d/net.lo

```

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Papu, abre un nuevo hilo, esto se ha vuelto confuso de leer.
> 
> Que pasa si tratas de levantar la interface a mano?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si esta correcto , si hago ifconfig eth0 up sale luego al hacer ifconfig  el lo y el eht0 pero sigue sin funcionar la red, no se que dialblos puedep asar 

 :Sad: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, entonces no debe ser nada grave, prueba especificando todos los parámetros a mano para tu interface de red a ver si hay conectividad:

```
ifconfig eth0 <tu número de ip>
```

Verifica conectividad:

```
ping <el número de IP de tu puerta de enlace>
```

Si todo va bien, entonces agrega tu puerta de enlace a la tabla de ruteo:

```
route add default gw <el número de IP de tu puerta de enlace>
```

Verifica conectividad de nuevo, ya deberías poder salir a internet usando números de IP:

```
ping 209.13.167.227
```

Si todo funciona, agrega el número de IP de tu puerta de enlace (o algún IP de un DNS conocido) a la lista de servidores de DNS:

```
echo "nameserver <el número de IP de tu puerta de enlace>" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Y verificar por último acceso a internet:

```
ping google.com
```

A ver como te va con todo eso.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Bueno, entonces no debe ser nada grave, prueba especificando todos los parámetros a mano para tu interface de red a ver si hay conectividad:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 <tu número de ip>
> ```
> ...

 

voy hacer eso , pero no entiendo porque asi ha de funcionar ya que todo eso ya esta configurado en el /etc/conf.d net , de esta forma que dices tu que tendria que hacerlo cada vez inicio gentoo porque sin la configuracion actual no va , no se porque esta si habria de ir.

Voy a mirar.

Si funciona pero es lo que digo que al inciar gentoo ya no vuelve a detectar la red  :Sad: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## opotonil

Puedes poner la salida de ifconfig, route y el contenido de resolv.conf ahora que funciona la red, por lo que entiendo en tu post anterior, y el contenido de /etc/conf.d/net. A ver si se vemos algo raro...

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

si al hacerlo manualmente funciona y tienes el script creado, simplemente udev no debe estar configurado para cargar servicios que detecte con hotplug.

Mira como lo tienes todo puesto en /etc/conf.d/udev.

Además, tienes dos entradas que parecen que son para el mismo dispositivo, puede ser ? O has cambiado la mac manualmente ?

```
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:06:44:11", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:06:43:f1", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

si sólo tienes una tarjeta de red, puedes borrar esto si quieres, despues reinicia udev.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si al hacerlo manualmente funciona y tienes el script creado, simplemente udev no debe estar configurado para cargar servicios que detecte con hotplug.
> 
> Mira como lo tienes todo puesto en /etc/conf.d/udev.
> 
> Además, tienes dos entradas que parecen que son para el mismo dispositivo, puede ser ? O has cambiado la mac manualmente ?
> ...

 

ahora lo pondre todo, salen dos porque mi placa tiene dos tarjetas de red, eso es normal.

he creado un alias para cargar ifconfig con la ip y router add default gw para inciar facilmente a mano e muy cutre pero de momento.

luego pongo los datos me pedis

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

Aquí esta la info:

```
IFCONFIG

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

/ETC/RESOLV.CONF

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 80.58.61.250

/ETC/CONF.D/NET

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_eth0="casa"

config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_eth0="default gw 192.168.1.1"

#dns_servers_eth0="87.216.1.65 87.216.1.66 80.58.61.250"

/ETC/INIT.D

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2009-08-24 18:12 .

drwxr-xr-x 50 root root  4096 2009-08-24 18:25 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 2009-08-20 17:29 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3749 2009-08-17 09:32 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1663 2009-08-17 09:32 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 2009-08-20 07:42 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 2009-08-24 12:37 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 2009-08-24 11:23 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   797 2009-08-17 09:32 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   618 2009-08-20 17:28 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   319 2009-08-17 09:34 dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 2009-08-20 17:29 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   317 2009-08-17 09:32 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   536 2009-08-20 17:28 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   726 2009-08-24 12:03 fancontrol

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1582 2009-08-20 17:09 fcron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2943 2009-08-17 09:32 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    27 2009-08-20 16:35 functions.sh -> /libexec/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 2009-08-24 09:40 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 2009-08-24 11:14 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 2009-08-17 08:44 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 2009-08-24 18:05 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 2009-08-17 09:32 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2630 2009-08-17 09:32 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1896 2009-08-17 09:32 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   392 2009-08-17 09:32 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2457 2009-08-24 12:03 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   696 2009-08-17 09:32 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1760 2009-08-17 09:32 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   661 2009-08-20 17:28 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1467 2009-08-17 09:32 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1023 2009-08-17 09:32 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   907 2009-08-17 09:32 mtab

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 2009-08-24 11:34 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 2009-08-24 11:34 mysqlmanager

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 2009-08-20 18:31 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   532 2009-08-17 09:32 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2031 2009-08-17 09:32 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 2009-08-17 08:57 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   833 2009-08-20 17:25 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   827 2009-08-20 17:25 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   712 2009-08-17 09:32 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 2009-08-24 18:12 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1920 2009-08-17 09:32 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 2009-08-24 12:35 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 2009-08-17 09:12 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 2009-08-17 08:44 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   648 2009-08-17 09:32 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 2009-08-17 09:16 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 2009-08-24 12:35 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   800 2009-08-17 09:32 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 2009-08-17 08:44 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 2009-08-24 11:26 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   786 2009-08-17 09:32 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   377 2009-08-17 09:32 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1303 2009-08-17 09:32 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 2009-08-20 17:04 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   749 2009-08-17 09:32 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2122 2009-08-20 07:41 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   591 2009-08-20 07:41 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2553 2009-08-20 07:41 udev-save

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1757 2009-08-20 07:41 udevd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   937 2009-08-17 09:32 urandom

RC-UPDATE SHOW

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

            savecache |              shutdown        

                devfs | sysinit                      

              keymaps |         boot                 

            syslog-ng |                       default

              modules |         boot                 

       udev-postmount |         boot                 

             hostname |         boot                 

             net.eth0 |                       default

                 swap |         boot                 

                 root |         boot                 

              urandom |         boot                 

             netmount |                       default

              hwclock |         boot                 

               sysctl |         boot                 

                local |                       default

                 hald |                       default

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                dmesg | sysinit                      

         termencoding |         boot                 

               procfs |         boot                 

                 dbus |                       default

                udevd | sysinit                      

            udev-save |              shutdown        

           udev-mount | sysinit                      

                 fsck |         boot                 

           localmount |         boot                 

                 mtab |         boot                 

             bootmisc |         boot                 

            alsasound |         boot                 

# /etc/conf.d/udev: config file for udev

# Coldplug should be enabled for proper hardware detection and

# module-autoloading. Normally, you will want this enabled. If

# you need to disable it temporarily, you can either do so

# below or use the "nocoldplug" kernel boot option.

coldplug="yes"

# Persistent_net will ensure that your network interface names

# don't change. However, it can be disabled if you are planning

# to change your hardware. This will prevent your new hardware

# from showing up as eth1, eth2, etc. Some people prefer it

# disabled. Recommended enabled unless you prefer otherwise.

persistent_net="yes"

# If you set the device_tarball option to yes, then 

# prior to system shutdown, the state of /dev will be backed up

# to an archive and restored when your system boots. This is

# useful if you need to manually create device nodes and don't

# want to keep repeating yourself. Disabled by default.

device_tarball="no"

```

saludos, adéu

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Definitivamente tu problema debe ser de udev.

Tu archivo /etc/conf.d/udev no se parece ni remotamente a ninguno de los de mis pc, ni en la rama estable ni en la testing, (por si lo hubieran modificado en alguna actualización), aun que esto puede ser asunto de openRC, se me ocurre.

Hace cuanto que no ejecutas un buen etc-update?

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Definitivamente tu problema debe ser de udev.
> 
> Tu archivo /etc/conf.d/udev no se parece ni remotamente a ninguno de los de mis pc, ni en la rama estable ni en la testing, (por si lo hubieran modificado en alguna actualización), aun que esto puede ser asunto de openRC, se me ocurre.
> 
> Hace cuanto que no ejecutas un buen etc-update?
> ...

 

es el openRC 0.5 y el etc-update ahora mismo ya que el sistema es limpio y acabo de poner el xorg ahora mismo asi que no tengo

ni idea de lo que coño pasa   :Sad: 

el udev es el 135-r8

saludos, adéu.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, viendo el hilo, me sumo al grupo de problemas, ami no me monta la partición de hda1, la de boot, de echo me sale un error al encender mi portatil que al final me dice que pruebe a ejecutar un dmeseg | tail o algo parecido, me estoy rayando bastante pues mi fichero de fstab es el siguiente:

```
# <fs>      <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1                            /boot      ext2      defauts,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0
```

¿será por que la tengo antes de la de hda3?¿alguna idea?

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> es el openRC 0.5

 

esa versión no está en el árbol oficial de gentoo, asi que deduzco que usas funtoo.

A partir del openrc-0.5 el archivo de configuración se llama /etc/conf.d/network, no net. 

 *Quote:*   

> de echo me sale un error al encender mi portatil que al final me dice que pruebe a ejecutar un dmeseg | tail o algo parecido

 

y que sale si ejecutas eso ? o mejor, que error te sale cuando la intentas montar a mano ?

De cualquier manera :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1                            /boot      ext2      defauts,noatime   1 2 

 

ahi falta una l , no ?  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   es el openRC 0.5 
> 
> esa versión no está en el árbol oficial de gentoo, asi que deduzco que usas funtoo.
> 
> A partir del openrc-0.5 el archivo de configuración se llama /etc/conf.d/network, no net. 
> ...

 

a no sabía si uso funtoo, aunque cuando me peto el gentoo normal los /dev , la red tampoco iba , entonces cambio net por network  y lo configuro igual no? ho he visto info en google que diga algo de eso, pero voy a probar  :Smile: 

nada eso tampoco va en fin , tendre que seguir con el alias este , es un poco triste pero ... a ver si entre todos encontramos la solucion  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> a no sabía si uso funtoo

 

pues mal vamos si no sabes ni que usas ... una de dos : o has usado un stage de funtoo inestable para la instalación (y/o usas el árbol de funtoo en vez del oficial de gentoo) o has instalado algún live ebuild del openrc ya que como te digo la versión del openrc que usas no está en el árbol de gentoo y por tanto no está soportada oficialmente.

Lo más rápido es que te vayas por la versión soportada, sobre todo si no sabes muy bien que pasa.

 *Quote:*   

> entonces cambio net por network y lo configuro igual no? ho he visto info en google que diga algo de eso

 

hablo de memoria, pero la nomenclatura no es la misma y recuerda que tienes que cargar el servicio network para levantar la configuración que tengas ahi. En la web de funtoo se habla algo de la configuración del nuevo openrc, pero para saber mas tendrás que acudir a la documentación del propio software  :

http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/

en resumidas cuentas, te sugiero que no uses software experimental.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   a no sabía si uso funtoo 
> 
> pues mal vamos si no sabes ni que usas ... una de dos : o has usado un stage de funtoo inestable para la instalación (y/o usas el árbol de funtoo en vez del oficial de gentoo) o has instalado algún live ebuild del openrc ya que como te digo la versión del openrc que usas no está en el árbol de gentoo y por tanto no está soportada oficialmente.
> 
> Lo más rápido es que te vayas por la versión soportada, sobre todo si no sabes muy bien que pasa.
> ...

 

si se que uso funtoo claro que lo se, no sabia nada de network, no veo ninguna informacion ni nada al respecto de lo que dices de openrc 0.5 , eso que has dicho obviamente ya lo he mirado , además que el openrc hay información al respecto en gentoo.

Seguire usando la red asi, pero como tontee algo más me cambio de linux, eso que me ocurrio del udev me parece excesivo y muy extraño.

Esto que me ocurre de que no vaya la red me parece que no tiene arreglo , ya que es muy raro en fin gracias ya no doy más por saco con este tema, pues las respuestas se repiten y no se va a ningun sitio.

saludos, adéu

----------

## natxoblogg

gracias Gringo, era eso le faltaba a default la "l"  :Shocked: , la verdad es que cuando estás saturado vale la pena que más ojos vean la chapuzas que hay echas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *papu wrote:*   

> Esto que me ocurre de que no vaya la red me parece que no tiene arreglo , ya que es muy raro en fin gracias ya no doy más por saco con este tema, pues las respuestas se repiten y no se va a ningun sitio.
> 
> saludos, adéu

 

¿Que las respuestas no van a ningun sitio? Hey! Ya te funciona la red, ya falta menos!  :Very Happy: 

En linux "no tiene arreglo" (casi que) no existe, y con mas razón si usas funtoo/gentoo. Todo tiene arreglo, el asunto es disponer del tiempo libre necesario y de las ganas necesarias, y que de ser posible ambas coincidan en el tiempo y en el espacio, jeje...

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   Esto que me ocurre de que no vaya la red me parece que no tiene arreglo , ya que es muy raro en fin gracias ya no doy más por saco con este tema, pues las respuestas se repiten y no se va a ningun sitio.
> 
> saludos, adéu 
> 
> ¿Que las respuestas no van a ningun sitio? Hey! Ya te funciona la red, ya falta menos! 
> ...

 

si bueno claro , pero no me parece normal desaparezca la red de repente y no la detecte al inicio , si antes lo hacia y lo ha hehco siermpre, de hecho es algo que gentoo me complacía lo rapido y facil que era configurar la red en los inicios de mis andanzas, pero bueno almenos puedo usar el alias este y total es un 1sg  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He probado la solución que me ha propuesto i92guboj y sigue dando el mismo mensaje de error tras el demonio localmount  :Crying or Very sad: . ¿Alguna otra idea? Estas son las líneas que he añadido al final del archivo /etc/fstab:

```

ACTION=="add", NAME=="Toshiba1", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext4 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/Toshiba1 /home/juanjo" 

ACTION=="add", NAME=="Toshiba2", RUN+="/bin/mount -t xfs -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/Toshiba2 /usr/portage"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="Toshiba3", RUN+="/bin/mount -t reiserfs -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/Toshiba3 /usr/portage/distfiles"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="Toshiba6", RUN+="/bin/mount -t ext4 -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/Toshiba6 /usr/local/portage"

ACTION=="add", NAME=="Toshiba11", RUN+="/bin/mount -t reiserfs -o rw,noauto,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,users,group /dev/Toshiba11 /home/juanjo/Documentos"

```

Sí que se está volviendo confuso el hilo  :Laughing: 

¡Saludos!

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Estas son las líneas que he añadido al final del archivo /etc/fstab:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

No es que me lleve yo muy bien con udev, pero si no me equivoco eso tendria que ir en /etc/udev/rules.d/ y al parecer el nombre que se recomienda para reglas personales es 10-local.rules, pero no se si sera el mas adecuado en este caso.

Salu2.

----------

## Popolous

Sí, perdón. Es en ese archivo donde lo he añadido, en /etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom-rules. Perdón por el lapsus teclae....

¡Saludos!

----------

